

Ask HN: What laptop should I get with a $2,500 budget? - rreyes1979

I am mostly doing software development (Salesforce, Java, PHP, etc). My current laptop (3rd gen Intel + 16GB RAM + 1TB HD)  has Windows but I mostly work inside a Linux VM (Xfce Mint 64). People tell me to move to Mac (terminal + a GUI that just works). Nevertheless, I don&#x27;t want to buy Mac specific hardware (Ex. Mouse, keyboard, screen) and I like being able to download software and use it without having to pay (I contribute to OS with my own OS software).<p>Should I move to Mac or just buy a good Win Laptop (Ex. Razer Blade) and place a good linux distro in it? Thanks for your comments :)
======
nickdandakis
If you mostly work inside a Linux VM, I see no reason for you to get a Windows
machine.

I'd recommend a nice customized Macbook. You can probably get away with using
your current hardware with it (definitely your mouse, you're probably going to
need an adapter for your monitor, dunno about the keyboard). The "just works"
factor might not sound like much for people that have never worked on a Mac
before, but it goes a long way productivity wise. You'll definitely appreciate
it over getting a good Windows machine and installing a Linux distro on it,
which if you don't plan appropriately can have a whole host of driver and
setup issues.

~~~
rreyes1979
Correct me if I am wrong, but using a Windows keyboard with a Mac, although
possible, may not be the best user experience. Also, I have seen that people
use a lot of "gestures" on Mac OS. Using a regular mouse may not allow you to
do the same and you may endup losing "some" of the productivity edge.

------
lxfontes
I would put down a list of hardware requirements: CPU, Memory, Disk
(speed/size), screen, connectivity.

wrt Mac: It just works and most of your unix tools are there. You might still
need a VM depending on the task as OS X is not Linux.

My current setup (around 2,500$): mbp 13' retina, 16g ram, 256g SSD. Asus
PB278Q, CM quickfire keyboard, apple mouse

I would also consider Dell XPS 13, although it is at the same price range as
mbp retina.

~~~
rreyes1979
On my present machine, I am using 16GB of RAM and a 1TB disc. I would say my
next machine will need at least the same 16GB of RAM (Dell XPS 13 won't do
because of this) and I could use less HD space to get a fast SSD. About CPU, I
don't think the 3rd gen i7 I am using right now is a bottleneck at all. So
most probably, a 5th generation wouldn't hurt either. About the screen, I have
been trying to avoid HD screens if only because lots of programs look awful
(or too small) on them. Also, linux does not provide good support for them
yet.

